# Hanna



## Cryozombie (Apr 9, 2011)

Went and saw Hanna yesterday.

Neat little movie.  Little Girl raised by her ex CIA(?) father to be an Assassin from birth so she can kill his former handler who wants both of them dead.

Predictable, some stuff that you were just like "Yeah Right" to... but overall worthwhile, IMO.

Anyone Else seen it?  Thoughts or Opinions?


----------



## billc (Apr 9, 2011)

Just came from Hannah, you might want to wait for the dvd.  It was a nice travelogue of Morroco and Europe though.  As a person trying to do kali, I think they should look to something other than sinawali to show weapons training.  It doesen't really look that interesting.  Of course I have seen it a lot in class over the years so that might be the reason.


----------

